# Terrestrial plant websites?



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Does anyone have any recommendations for terrestrial plant (house plant) sites/forums? I'd like to get more involved with house plants & trees. Any good sites like this one for this sort of thing?


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Dave's Garden

Being big into house plants and outdoor gardening myself, it has everything you're looking for.


----------

